# Unable to detect Linux LVM



## k4in (Jul 26, 2013)

I built a server with a fresh install of FreeBSD 9.1-RELEASE for its use as a NAS, before I was using a Gentoo box with LVM2 and EXT4 for my storage needs (enough to say I'm new to FreeBSD), now that I have my zpool ready I want to migrate my data, the HDDs are plugged in the server and the GEOM module is loaded, I used `geom linux_lvm load` but it does not create the device at /dev/linux_lvm.

The LVM is made up of three HDDs, two of 1 TB and one of 2 TB, the 1 TB disks have a MBR partition table, the 2 TB disk have a GPT partition table, which worked in Linux but in FreeBSD when I run `geom linux_lvm list -a` I get:


```
Geom name: data
Consumers:
1. Name: da2s3
   Mediasize: 500368458240 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 9536512
   Mode: r0w0e0
2. Name: da2s2
   Mediasize: 500368458240 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 2152251904
   Mode: r0w0e0
3. Name: da2s1
   Mediasize: 500368425984 (466G)
   Sectorsize: 512
   Stripesize: 0
   Stripeoffset: 32256
   Mode: r0w0e0
```

It only shows the disk with GPT, it leads me to the question, does the GEOM linux_lvm module supports MBR partitioning? Or maybe I am missing something.


----------

